# Sicarius sp. "Chile"



## Philth (Aug 1, 2013)

Female


Ultimate male


Mating 7/30/13


Female burrowing
[YOUTUBE]ImkxTasZEBk[/YOUTUBE]

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome spiders.  Funny enough, I just put my terrosus back together this evening.  

Hope the pairing was successful!


----------



## Tapahtyn (Aug 3, 2013)

I will definitely continue following this as i just ordered 2 cb babies from ken! I am very excited to see these little creatures in action.  I wish you success in your breeding!*


----------



## Philth (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, Im hoping to get a video of them mating.  Its pretty cool to watch the male digging around looking for the female.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Aug 27, 2013)

Not the best video but the best I got so far....
[YOUTUBE]OCwzgG8hkq8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUGCpQs-B992RatrgeU9KCnA[/YOUTUBE]

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice!  I never caught mine pairing on film or video.  

Are you planning on doing a cool down period?  A few days ago I moved my female terrosus to a warmer spot, about a 10 deg difference from I had her.  She has been getting larger, and her appetite has definitely increased over the past month and a half, too.  She went from taking a cricket once every 2-3 weeks to taking one every about every ten days.


----------



## Philth (Oct 11, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Are you planning on doing a cool down period?


Not really, I had her at regular room temps up until about a 2 weeks ago when I added a heat pad to the bottom of her enclosure. Then 2 nights ago I rearranged some of the cork bark that I provided her. Last night she was busy making a sac.



 Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Philth (Jan 6, 2014)

Slings hatched today, its hard to get an idea of how many there are , but I suspect around 30 or so...


Not only did the sac hatch, but I discovered a second sac as well.  Not sure when she layed that one.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jan 7, 2014)

Grate! 

Inviato dal mio ASUS Transformer Pad TF300TG utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## josh_r (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice pics of momma with babies!


----------



## marclar (Jan 12, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Philth (Jan 12, 2014)

marclar said:


> Any updates?


Not really, they hatched , and the spiderling are eating 10 day old crickets. It will be a couple of months for the next sac to hatch.  I've separated about 35 slings, and I suspect there is still another 4 or 5 running around in the enclosure, making the total around 39-40 spiderlings from the first sac.  

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (Feb 1, 2014)

Pretty cool Tom!  Thanks for posting!  Congratulations on the captive breeding of this species!

:clap:


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome job, Tom. Thanks for sharing the photos and videos. What is the leg span of the female?


----------



## thebugfreak (Feb 1, 2014)

How do you sex them apart from the visual "female is bulkier and bigger"? Can you sex them via molt? I have two I think one is a female, but the other one I'm not so sure. I hope its a male. It's a smaller build, but it might not be fully mature yet.


----------



## Philth (Feb 1, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Awesome job, Tom. Thanks for sharing the photos and videos. What is the leg span of the female?


Thanks, I'd guess they grow about 3" the long way.  



thebugfreak said:


> How do you sex them apart from the visual "female is bulkier and bigger"? Can you sex them via molt? I have two I think one is a female, but the other one I'm not so sure. I hope its a male. It's a smaller build, but it might not be fully mature yet.


I managed to sex them with the molts, it wasn't easy to unfold the delicate skin under the microscope , but with a little patience its possible.  Males are not as obvious to spot as they are with tarantulas.  There's no hooks, and the palps are usually tucked under hiding the very tiny emboli.  As you mentioned though, they are built thinner and smaller.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munozjames12 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Sand spider*

Is it just the females that burrow or males too?


----------



## Philth (Feb 5, 2014)

Munozjames12 said:


> Is it just the females that burrow or males too?


Both males and females, so do the spiderlings as soon as they hatch.  Mature males do as well, but tend to hang out on top of the sand and wonder around, more so then immature males and females.  

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------

